# Got worn/tired/cracked seat bolsters? Of course you do. My repair attempt:



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Finally got around to doing the re-do from last year. Much better results. I'm happy.

Apr 2011 attempt. Seat bolster cleaned before my first attempt to redye.










Seat bolster finished after first attempt last year.










Dec 2012 attempt...before:

Cleaned and ready to be sanded before application of leather filler.










during:

Leather filler applied in very thin coats to build up new surface.










after:

Completed. Can be used after 24 hours. Conditioner can be applied after another 48 hours.










No sheen like the opposite bolster. Should shine-up/match better after buff (at 48 hours) and application of conditioner. 










More pics/text at the link. Over the next couple of days I'll add more text and a few more pics.

http://public.fotki.com/TTQ2K2/tt-interior-mods/porsche-boxster-sea-1/

cheers.

Edit 12.31.12: 

Trouble in paradise on/about 12.10.12: oil based conditioner over water based dye/filler is not good. Doh!! (see fotki for more.) Back to square one.











Final pics of seat back in the car after "trouble" was resolved. ;-)





























cheers


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Good job dude. Luckily mine aren't worn at all. Yet..


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> Good job dude. Luckily mine aren't worn at all. Yet..



Thanks.


Really? Jeeze, I thought everyone had worn bolsters...just one of those special treats from audi. 

Bookmark this cuz it will happen. 

cheers.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

TTC2k5 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Really? Jeeze, I thought everyone had worn bolsters...just one of those special treats from audi.
> ...


Yeah, you 2000my owners have a few years on me. Mine is an 04.


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

were do you get the product for this? and after you used the filler did you redye?


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

1fast2liter said:


> were do you get the product for this? and after you used the filler did you redye?


http://www.leatherworldtech.com/

I ordered the dye, leather filler, and palate knife from these guys. ^^^. The products are water based so cleanup is very easy. You apply the products in very thin layers, building up the material in cracks and building the final color. 

The filler is 30% water, so as you fill a crack, once it drys is reduces to about 70% "filled." So, you then add another thin layer, let it dry, and repeat until you've filled the cracks to the level you need. I used 7 layers of filler but to be honest they were all so thin that they dried within minutes...but that's good. You want to build up the layers rather than one thick layer. Goes on milky, dries clear.


The dye is applied AFTER the filler is used to fill cracks, also in thin layers...but only 2-4 is necessary.

cheers.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

What do you think the longevity of the filler will be? Looks really nice though.


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

Neb said:


> *What do you think the longevity of the filler will be?* Looks really nice though.


I'm curious as well. It's getting to the point of either doing something like this or aftermarket seats.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Neb said:


> What do you think the longevity of the filler will be? Looks really nice though.


Neb, hunTTsvegas,


TBH, I have no clue. But, the shelf life of the products is measured in years, not months, and I've got probably 90% remaining so plenty to do it again. 

I will say that my first attempt (apr 2011), with dye only, still looked "decent" as I approached the 1 year point. There was some signs of re-cracking, but nothing significant. So, I'd guess were talking over a year on this repair.


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

Curious to see how it shines up.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Kacz07 said:


> Curious to see how it shines up.


LOL, me too. I'll post additional pics once I buff and condition.

cheers.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

TTC2k5 said:


> Really? Jeeze, I thought everyone had worn bolsters...just one of those special treats from audi.


Don't you mean special treat from Porsche?

Those aren't Audi seats sir...


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

DougLoBue said:


> Don't you mean special treat from Porsche?
> 
> Those aren't Audi seats sir...


Keen grasp of the obvious, junior.  

I'm sure most understood I was asking about the forum's audi seats. My original 2001 TT seat looked much worse then my current boxster seats and most older TT seats have significant bolster issues too. Old-things get age cracks. 

cheers.

Edit: ^^^ sounds dickish. Wasn't meant too. 

Cheers.


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

So when dye is applied goes on same as filler. I to wanna see a final buff

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Dye is applied via sponge or cloth or airbrush if you have one (in very very light coats regardless of method). Filler is best applied in thin coats with the palette knife. I got this one:

http://www.leatherworldtech.com/Products/Liquitex-Palette-Knife-10__42265.aspx

The seat is back in the TT so I'll take a couple of pics and post tomorrow.

cheers.


----------



## G60JETGLI (Apr 21, 2012)

Looks too legit not to order, which gloss type did you use?


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

G60JETGLI said:


> Looks too legit not to order, which gloss type did you use?


Gloss type?? I don't understand.


----------



## G60JETGLI (Apr 21, 2012)

Im confused too when ordering the repair kit from their website, there is an option for "gloss Type" I just got the semi gloss one, Im assuming it has to do with the dye and how shiny it is when it dries


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

G60JETGLI said:


> Im confused too when ordering the repair kit from their website, there is an option for "gloss Type" I just got the semi gloss one, Im assuming it has to do with the dye and how shiny it is when it dries


Oh...mine does not have a finish lable on it but I'd say it is low gloss. I bought it over a year ago and do not recall having the choice.

Contact their customer service and ask about the differences. I've been working with "Shawn" for the past year and I've always received quick replys and great advice to all my emails. email is:
[email protected]


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

1fast2liter said:


> So when dye is applied goes on same as filler. I to wanna see a final buff
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


Final pics added to OP above. ^^^^.

cheers


----------



## G60JETGLI (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks to your post I ordered the repair kit and it was the best $60 spent!! here are my results 

Before:









During:









After:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Sweet! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

cheers.

(edit: ....and so it begins. )


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Nice results. Another weekend project to add to the list...


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks great!


----------



## G60JETGLI (Apr 21, 2012)

Not to mention it also works really good on the steering wheel for those of us who (for stupid reasons) haven't bought the alcantara wheel.


----------

